# SA fish



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Tiger oscar, firemouth, jack dempsey, are any of these fish that would be picking up sand in their mouths where I need to be sure the sand is not on the sharp side?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

All 3 of them will pick up sand and gravel.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ryan.wilton said:


> all 3 of them will pick up sand and gravel.


x2
.............,


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, that decides the substrate im going to use. I was hoping to use the new darker sand that I discovered but it is a bit on the sharp side and I wouldn't feel good about using it with fish that put the sand in their mouths. So playsand it is then

Thanks


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

All substrate spawners will do some digging, Geophagus are among the biggest diggers I can think of for SA cichlids.


----------

